# Πότε μαθαίνουμε σε ξενόγλωσσους τον δεύτερο τόνο σε ουσιαστικό (π.χ. "ο δάσκαλός μου");



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

είναι πολύ νωρίς σε πρώτο επίπεδο εκμάθησης να μαθαίνουμε σε ξενόγλωσσους το φαινόμενο αυτό ;

Είναι βέβαια η ομάδα αυτή πάνω από 30 χρ. με διαφορετικά επαγγέλματα, ένας απ΄αυτούς είναι και δημοσιογράφος. Δεν πρέπει να μαθαίνει "καλά" τη γλώσσα; 

για παράδειγμα όταν τους μαθαίνω το όνομά μου κρατιέμαι να μην βάλω τον δεύτερο τόνο .
Τώρα που θα μάθουν και τον πληθυντικό οσονούπω;;; :) τα τετράδιά μας, τα ονόματά μας, οι μαθήτριές μας...
Στο βιβλίο του Μπαμπινιώτη Ελληνικά για ξένους, έχει τον δεύτερο τόνο ενώ στο επικοινωνήστε ελληνικά Ι το αποφεύγει.

Θέλω να πω... όταν πρόκειται για ενήλικες που μαθαίνουν μια ξένη γλώσσα, δεν πρέπει να τη μαθαίνουν λεπτομερώς ή επειδή είναι η πρώτη τους επαφή με τη γλώσσα, καλύτερα αργά και μετα σ'ενα δεύτερο επίπεδο μαθαίνουν τις λεπτομέρειες αυτές ;


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2011)

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, είναι πολύ νωρίς για τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Ειδικά στην αρχή η έμφαση νομίζω πρέπει να δίνεται στην προφορική επικοινωνία, όχι στον γραπτό λόγο, ώστε να υπάρχουν κάποιες απτές επιτυχίες (σε μια τόσο δύσκολη γλώσσα αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό). Ο κίνδυνος είναι ο εξής: να μπουκώσουν με πάρα πολλούς κανόνες και να μην μπορούν να αρθρώσουν λέξη γιατί θα πρέπει ταυτόχρονα να σκέφτονται «είναι ουσιαστικό αυτό ή επίθετο;» «με τι πτώση πάει το 'είμαι';», «τι μας είπε να δεις για τους τόνους;». Αν συμβεί αυτό, το σίγουρο είναι πως θα απογοητευτούν. 

Το καλύτερο είναι, κτγμ, να μαθαίνουν σταδιακά, χωρίς πολλή ορολογία γραμματικής, και να προλαβαίνουν να εμπεδώνουν εμπειρικά ό,τι μαθαίνουν με τη χρήση, και μόνο βοηθητικά με κανόνες. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα μάθουν σωστά τη γλώσσα, απλώς ότι κατά τη διδασκαλία θα λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορούν να τα μάθουν όλα ταυτόχρονα, και ότι φυσικά είναι καλύτερο να μάθουν πρώτα τα πιο βασικά. Αν, για παράδειγμα, έχεις αναφέρει αυτά που έλεγες για την ονομαστική και την αιτιατική ως κανόνα, μην τους δίνεις άλλον κανόνα μέχρι να μάθουν να εφαρμόζουν αυτόν. Όλα τα άλλα άφησέ τα να τα μαθαίνουν εμπειρικά (λέγοντας π.χ. «αυτό θα το δούμε συστηματικά αργότερα, μη βιάζεστε» :)), μέχρι να'ρθει η ώρα να μάθουν κάτι άλλο βασικό.

Επίσης, σε τόσο ανομοιόμορφη τάξη και με τόσα άτομα προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα το Επικοινωνήστε Ελληνικά (ή παρόμοια σειρά), όχι του Μπαμπινιώτη. Αν η έκδοση που έχω (του 1992) είναι παρόμοια με τη σημερινή, έχει πολλή γραμματική απ' την αρχή (π.χ. όλο το 'είμαι' και άρνηση, διαφορετικές καταλήξεις ουσιαστικών ήδη από το πρώτο μάθημα) και σε αναγκάζει να προσανατολίζεσαι σε κανόνες. Φυσικά αυτό το ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα, απλώς εγώ επισημαίνω με βάση τη δική μου εμπειρία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

Στα παραπάνω θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μόνο ότι θα πρέπει να εξοικειωθούν πρώτα αρκετά με τον ήχο του διπλού τόνου, την προσωδία του, την _ανάγκη_ να υπάρχει δεύτερος τόνος, ώστε να τους είναι σχεδόν φυσιολογική η παρουσία του δεύτερου σημαδιού στη λέξη όταν θα τη δουν γραμμένη. Βέβαια, κάποια στιγμή θα αναρωτηθούν γιατί δεν γράφεται δεύτερος τόνος στο «δώσε μου το», αλλά μέχρι τότε ελπίζουμε να είναι αρκετά προχωρημένοι ώστε, δίπλα στα λογικά, να έχουν κατανόηση και για τα παράλογα.


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

ευχαριστώ και πάλι, τα μαθήματα είναι εντατικά γι' αυτό και προχωρώ γρήγορα και περιμένω πολλή δουλειά και από την πλευρά των ξένων εκπαιδευομένων. Από το πρώτο μάθημα πέρα από το αλφάβητο και την εξάσκηση στη γραφή του είχα μιλήσει και για δίφθογγους και για τα φωνήεντα αι / οι και για τους χαιρετισμούς ακόμη και για το είμαι. Εϊναι πολύωρα μαθήματα ώστε σε 3 μήνες να ξέρουν τα βασικά γραμματικά και συντακτικά φαινόμενα. Σϋνολο ατόμων 
15. 
Πάντως δεν προχωρώ σε κανόνες που δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη και αν βρούμε παραδείγματα από πριν, ακολουθώ μια πορεία, ωστόσο ... είναι συνδιασμός βιβλίων.... δηλαδή κατά τη γνώμη μου το βιβλίο του Μπαμπινιώτη υποστηρίζει σε μια γερή βάση γραμματικής και σύνταξης στην εκμάθηση μιας γλώσσας και σ'αυτό συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Προχωράει όμως σ ένα μη ρεαλιστικό ρυθμό, όντως από το 3ο μάθημα έχει πάει στην προστακτική και από το 2ο έχει πει και τον πληθυντικό των ουσιαστικών. 

Ενώ το βιβλίο Επικοινωνήστε Ελληνικά είναι απίθανο βιβλίο για αυτούς που πρωτοξεκινάνε και έχουν όλο το χρόνο (τον πρώτο) στη διάθεσή τους για να μάθουν καλά να επικοινωνούν γνωρίζοντας τους βασικούς κανόνες. Δεν κάνει όμως για το σκοπό μου.... θέλω να έχει πιο χρηστικό λεξιλόγιο (για εργαζόμενους ξενόγλωσσους και ξένους επιστήμονες) και γρήγορα βήματα στη γραμματική. 

ΓΙ'αυτό (με δική μου πρωτοβουλία) κάνω ένα συνδιασμό βιβλίων ξεκινώντας από το Ελληνικά 1+1 που έχει από το δεύτερη ενότητα την ονομαστική και αιτιατική και στην τρίτη αναφέρει τα επίθετα που συμφωνούν με τα ουσιαστικά στα οποία αναφέρονται (ο μαθητής είναι καλός, το παδί είναι καλό) και από εκει και πέρα φωτοτυπώ σελιδούλες κάποιες πιο απλές επεξηγήσεις γραμ. φαινομένων ;) ή παράγω περισσότερο πάμπολες ασκήσεις βασισμένες από τα δυο άλλα βιβλία. Απ'αυτούς εναπόκειται να τις λύσουν εφόσον στην τάξη έχουμε λύσει μια , δυο δειγματικές. Δεν είναι τα πολλά αλλά να γίνεται κατανοητό το φαινόμενο. Επειτα μιλάμε κιόλας με διαλόγους. 

Σκοπός μου να τους δώσω την καλύτερη πληροφόρηση ? ως προς την ελληνική γλώσσα. Ακόμη και διαφορές προφορικού και γραπτού λόγου τους κάνω (ιδιαίτερα εδώ στην Κύπρο) 

Αλλά ίσως είναι περιττή πληροφορία σ'αυτό το σημείο ο κανόνας του τόνου, είναι ήδη 'δύσκολο' το μάθημά μου......


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

σωστό nickel έχεις δίκαιο πρέπει να εξοικιωθούν με τον τόνο, τώρα ίσως έχουν μάθει εκ μνήμης να βάζουν τους τόνους ...


----------



## anef (Mar 26, 2011)

Οπότε, νομίζω, κάνεις το καλύτερο δυνατό. Κι αυτά που είπα εγώ, μόνο σαν μπούσουλας είναι χρήσιμα. Π.χ. κανένας δε σ' εμποδίζει να πεις όντως τον κανόνα του διπλού τόνου αν κάποιος σε ρωτήσει (που σημαίνει πως ήδη έχει κάνει μια διαδρομή), απλώς δεν χρειάζεται να επιμείνεις ή να απαιτήσεις να τον ξέρει όλη η τάξη. Τι να πρωτοκάνουν κι αυτοί μέσα σε 3 μήνες; Καμιά σειρά ειδικά για την Κύπρο δεν υπάρχει;


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

υπάρχουν βιβλία που έχουν εκδοθεί εδώ αλλά πραγματικά είναι χάλια, χάλια... 

Απλούστατα προσθέτω γεωγραφικές /κοινωνικές πληροφορίες που αφορούν το νησί για να ξέρουν οι ξένοι πoύ πάνε κ πού ζουν. Διαβάζουμε για Θησείο και τους λέω τι ωραία γειτονιά είναι, όταν θα πάνε Αθήνα να την δουν ............. :);):):) 

Επίσης, ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι η γλώσσα που διδάσκω είναι η ελληνική και πως κατά τη διάρκεια του μαθήματος τούς εξηγώ πώς θα ακούσουν το αντίστοιχο φαινόμενο στην κυπριακή διάλεκτο... γιατί άμα μάθουν μόνο την ελληνική δεν θα μπορούν να συννενοηθούν με τους Κύπριους συνομιλητές τους που θα χρησιμοποιούν την κυπριακή διάλεκτο στο κάθε μέρα τους ...


----------



## meidei (Mar 26, 2011)

Φιλικουτούνι, αφού όντως τους διδάσκεις για ένα κυπριακό περιβάλλον, μήπως να ξεχνούσες τον δεύτερο τόνο μεσοπρόθεσμα; Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα τον ακούνε, θα τους φανεί πολύ παράξενο. Τους εξηγείς ίσως ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό των ελληνικών της Ελλάδας και ότι έτσι θα το ακούσουν στην τηλεόραση ή θα το δουν γραμμένο στα βιβλία, αλλά μην το τονίσεις ιδιαίτερα.

Πάντως μια περιέργεια για το πώς διδάσκονται τα ελληνικά στην Κύπρο την έχω :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2011)

meidei said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα τον ακούνε, θα τους φανεί πολύ παράξενο.


Τι εννοείς, ότι στην Κύπρο δεν ισχύει ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας; Τονίζουν [oδάσκαλοζμου];


----------



## filikoutounia (Mar 26, 2011)

νομίζω πως επειδή φωνητικά διαφοροποιούμε τις λέξεις δεν φαίνεται φωνητικά άρα καλά λέει ο mei dei 
αλλά και πάλι αφού μαθαίνουν πώς να γράφουν στην ελληνική εννοείται ότι σε κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να ξέρουν τον κανόνα προκειμένου να γράφουν σωστά όπως μάθαμε και εμείς. 
Να διδάσκεις τα ελληνικά σε κυπριακό περιβάλλον δεν είναι κάτι παράξενο, μιλάμε την ελληνική όταν μιλάμε με Ελλαδίτες για να καταλαβαίνετε :) γράφουμε οποιοδήποτε γραπτό κείμενο στα ελληνικά εκτός από φιλικά emails και μηνύματα στο κινητό αν και εγώ το αποφεύγω, θέλω να κρατώ τη διάλεκτο μας καθαρά προφορική, όσο ενδιαφέρουσα και αν είναι γιατί κρατάμε πολλά αρχαιοελληνικά στοιχεία (εγώ όταν μάθαινα τα αρχαία ελ. στο σχολείο τα καταλαβαινα μια χαρά).


----------



## meidei (Mar 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοείς, ότι στην Κύπρο δεν ισχύει ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας; Τονίζουν [oδάσκαλοζμου];


 
Δεν ισχύει η έγκλιση τόνου, και έτσι παραβιάζεται η τρισυλλαβία (εδώ μόνο όμως). Άρα ναι, η τυπική προφορά είναι [οδάσκαλοσμου] (το /σ/ της κατάληξης δεν γίνεται /ζ/, τουλάχιστον στην δική μου ιδιόλεκτο).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Τι εννοείς, ότι στην Κύπρο δεν ισχύει ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας; Τονίζουν [oδάσκαλοζμου];


Έχω ακούσει τέτοιο τονισμό από φίλους Κύπριους, αλλά επειδή δεν έχω και πολλούς, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει γενικά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2015)

Με ενδιαφέρει το εάν σημαίνεται ο δεύτερος τόνος (του εγκλιτικού) στην Κύπρο για την περίπτωση όπου έχουμε (προπαροξύτονο) ρήμα με προσωπική αντωνυμία, καθότι στην Κύπρο η σειρά είναι αντεστραμμένη σε σχέση με την ελλαδίτικη εκδοχή· επομένως:
*έπεισα τους* ή *έπεισά τους* (παναπεί «τους έπεισα»);​


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

...
Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στην Κύπρο, αλλά στην κρητική όπου συνηθίζεται επίσης η αντιστροφή, και τον λέω και τον σημειώνω στο γραπτό τον τόνο αυτό: Ήβρηκά (ν)τον, μα επήρανέ (ν)τους.

Ο μπελάς είναι όταν δεν χωράει δεύτερο τόνο το ρήμα:



daeman said:


> πως θέ' να σβήσω τάχατες εσέ απ' τα μητρώα
> του σύλλογου κατάστιχα *απού 'χεις-τα πατρώα*


----------

